# bats in the belfry



## manoloca

It's an old man talking to an inspector about an older woman who died a few days ago.
 He says, "She was ninety-two. I reckon you lot must have got bats in the belfry"
 Apart from "tienen que estar chiflados", can you think of a more creative way of saying it in Spanish?


----------



## scotu

I can´t help with the creative Spanish but to prime the creativity in espanohablantes  hispanohablantes here are some more English way of saying it:

Lost your marbles
have a screw loose
her elevator dosen´t reach the top floor
not playing with a full deck (of cards)
you are not the sharpest tool in the shed.
(edit: It seems the old man is saying _the inspector_ has "bats in the belfry")

scotu


----------



## Mate

Inspirado por scotu: 

"les falta un jugador"
"se les pegaron los platinos"
"les patina el embrague"


----------



## Jorge Jodra

Hello! Here are some more expressions:
Le falta un tornillo
Se le va la olla
Está como una cabra
Está chaveta


----------



## Sandragoras

"Se le escuchan pasos en la azotea"
"Le patina el coco"

o

"No le sube el agua al tinaco"
"No le gira la piedra"

Los dos últimos, me parece que se refiren más a alguien que no es muy inteligente.


----------



## manoloca

Scotu, Mateamargo, Jorge Jodra, Sandragoras... Muchas gracias por todos sus aportes! Me pone muy contento poder compartir opiniones y ayudas entre todos!


----------



## Fernita

Otras:

"Le chifla el moño"

"Está del tomate"   "Está de la cabeza"   "Está de la nuca"

"Está más loco/a que una cabra suelta en el monte"  Esta me encanta y la uso mucho.

"Está pirado/a" (más vulgar)


Saludos


----------



## Bats

Hola a todos,

Soy un nuevo miembro del foro.

Estoy buscando expressiones en español para alguien que está un poquito loca, como yo jejejejej

In English we say "Bats in the belfry" murciélagos en el campanario or "Toys in the attic" Juguetes en el ático

¿Hay alguna expresión América Latina, como estas? Mi Espanol no es bien pero me gusta aprender algo nuevo cada día

Yo se Loca loco locisimo y fuera de su mente

Tengo mucha gana por sus respuestas 

Muchas gracias


----------



## gotasdeoro

Aquí en España decimos _Tiene la cabeza a pájaros / tiene pájaros en la cabeza_. No sé si se usa igual en el español de América.


----------



## Andoush

¡Hola Bats y bienvenida al foro! Acá va otra posibilidad: "estar más loco/a que una cabra".


----------



## Bats

Hola   Muchas gracias - Like a goat??????? jejejejejej es gracioso pero me gusta


----------



## ACQM

En España tambíén "Estar más pa' allá que pa' acá" (pa' es una pronunciación informal de "para") o simplemente "estar pa' allá".


----------



## Andoush

Otra: "faltarle a alguien un tornillo"; por ejemplo "a Pedro, le falta un tornillo". Se entiende que el tornillo que le falta es de la cabeza .


----------



## Bats

Hola   Muchas gracias -

We have an exprssion in English which is "bird brain" pero este significado no se olvidadizo o no muy inteligente.

Yo no se si or no para aqui.


----------



## freakky

Lunfardo -> Piantado = Demente, loco.


----------



## Bats

Muchas gracias - Ah si - como ...... a brick short of a load -

 "Falta un ladrillo de una carga" pero creo esto significa estúpido jejejjejej

Pero es alimento para el pensamiento "food for thought"

Gracias


----------



## Bats

Muchas gracias Freakky

"Demented"  como "lunatic" etc.... en Ingles   si yo se pero realmente estoy buscando de expresiones.

Especialmente para Latin America

Gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En México: 
*Le patina el clu(t)ch*. (El embrague)
*Se le brincó la banda*. (La banda de distribución del motor)
*Más loco que una cabra*, como ya dicho, o *Está como cabra *o *Se le soltaron las cabras*.
*Se le pelaron los cables*, *Tiene los cables cruzados*.
*Está bien Lorenzo/locuás/locochón/pirado/mal de la azotea.

*Pffff, creo que es todo.


----------



## Albor43

*"Le falta un hervor"*. It's something like "He's a boil short (to complete the whole cooking)". Se dice de personas que siempre han estado un poco locas, o que siempre han sido especialmente brutos, atolondrados, tontos o torpes.
But warning: it's quite offensive.


----------



## Bats

Gracias ACQM  me gusta eso jejejjejej es como "Not all there" en english pero significa que alguien vago

que no pueden pagar la atención- Or sometimes we say" he is all over the place" which means  - alguien que es desorganizado ¿qué te parece?

Gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Albor43 said:


> *"Le falta un hervor"*. It's something like "He's a boil short (to complete the whole cooking)". Se dice de personas que siempre han estado un poco locas, o que siempre han sido especialmente brutos, atolondrados, tontos o torpes.



Jeje, chistoso, no la conocía.

Al contrario de *No se cuece al primer hervor*. (Es decir, es una persona vieja)


----------



## Bats

Gracias Albor 43  me gusta eso jejejjejej 

Gracias


----------



## Andoush

Para mí, "le falta un hervor" significa que le falta madurez, experiencia...


----------



## Bats

Muchas Gracias Todos

Me gusta *Más loco que una cabra jejejejejej *hasta el momento
esta es mi favorita

Gracias de nuevo y disculpeme por mi espanol jejejejejej


----------



## Albor43

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Jeje, chistoso, no la conocía.



En España se usa mucho, pero es bastante ofensivo... es un caso especial, porque se aplica  a esas típicas personas que ya desde niños son especialmente torpes o locos. Es como que le faltó un hervor y por eso el niño salió mal


----------



## Albor43

Podría interpretarse así perfectamente Andoush, quizá sea lo correcto en muchos paises de habla latina, pero en España tiene una acepción muy clara que es la que he dicho.


----------



## Bats

Hola Juan - 
He oído a los hombres se saludan con Hola - Mi Cabron or algo como eso - ¿Es lo mismo?

Yes we say ""getting your wires crossed" tambien pero en Inglaterra, esto significa que usted está confundido o no entendía algo correctamente.

Vaya !!!! pero me gusta sus recomendaciones 

Muchas gracias


----------



## albertovidal

Por aquí también se dice _"le faltan algunos jugadores"_, _"se le cayeron caramelos del frasco"_


----------



## Bats

Gracias Alberto

_se le cayeron caramelos del frasco - que bueno 

 me gusta _


----------



## Bats

We also say "round the bend" in English but I don think this will translate "alrededor de la curva" 

No se pero creo éste no puede ser traducido

Jejejej

Bats


----------



## frida-nc

Hi everyone,
I will merge this thread with another earlier thread titled "Bats in the belfry," since the objectives of the threads are the same, and we do not want to repeat the same ideas all over again.

Thanks for understanding,
Frida
moderator


----------



## scotu

> This jocular expression is used in American English to refer to  someone who is insane or eccentric. It originally appeared in the United  States in 1899. A belfry is a place where bats may be found. The word  "bats" is used as an alliteration of the word "batty", which means  slightly crazy. In this case, the belfry represents the head and the  bats are the strange ideas or thoughts that the person has.
> 
> Esta expresión jocosa se utiliza en inglés americano para referirse a  alguien que está loco o que es excéntrico. Originalmente apareció en  los Estados Unidos en 1899. Un campanario (belfry) es un lugar donde  pueden encontrarse murciélagos (bats). La palabra "bats" se utiliza como  una aliteración de la palabra "batty", que significa un poco loco. En  este caso, el campanario representa la cabeza y los murciélagos son las  ideas o pensamientos extraños que la persona tiene.


 source: http://www.saberingles.com.ar/idiomstory/20.html


----------



## mijoch

Hang on a mo.

She died. The OP refers to them. The not yet dead.

I can't tell if it means that "she lived so long that she drove them mad" or not.

"Vosotros debieron de haberse vuelto locos".

M.


----------



## frida-nc

This is a merged thread, mijoch.  (Post 31)
But you're right about the original sense from the 2007 thread. We don't know enough of the circumstances to know why the townspeople (or the constables?) would have been driven mad by having the woman live among them, but she probably was eccentric.


----------



## albertovidal

mijoch said:


> Hang on a mo.
> 
> She died. The OP refers to them. The not yet dead.
> 
> I can't tell if it means that "she lived so long that she drove them mad" or not.
> 
> "Vosotros debieron de haberse vuelto locos".
> 
> M.



¿No sería _"vosotros debisteis haberos vuelto locos"_?


----------



## mijoch

Too true Alberto

Thanks very much.

I'm learning Spanish like a child. Haven't got to writing much yet.

Saludos 

M.


----------



## albertovidal

mijoch said:


> Too true Alberto
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> I'm learning Spanish like a child. Haven't got to writing much yet.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> M.



You're welcome
This also happens to me when I try to express myself in English


----------

